# When to make the switch from puppy food to adult food?



## patalina (Nov 8, 2011)

I'm sure this has been posted before, but can't find a clear answer  My puppy will be 6 months old in a few weeks and I'm having a hard time figuring out when I should switch him to adult food? He's a toy poodle/pomeranian mix that has already done most of his growing (according to my research and his vet). Should I keep him on the puppy food much longer? Also, he's been eating Wellness Small Breed Puppy since he was at the rescue and loves it though for adult food I may switch him to Solid Gold. Thank you!


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

I switched Temperance to adult feed by 3 months. Same with Seelie. Eva was a bit older (5 months?) when I got her and I put her directly on adult.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I recommend that my pups be switched at six months old. The protein in the puppy food is quite high and if they stay on it, there is a risk of bones breaking.


----------



## patalina (Nov 8, 2011)

Thank you both so much for your responses! We're going straight to petco to get him his adult food. Do you recommend mixing it with the remaining puppy food to transition or just going straight to it?


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

If you have some left. you might as well use it and transition him.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Contrary to popular belief, scientific evidence does not indicate that high protein levels adversely impact puppies at all. It is no longer believed, Arreau, that high protein will have any effect at all on puppies' bones. This is outdated information.

It is the calcium/phosphorus ratio that matters.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

CM...it is obvious from the dewclaw thread that drama is being missed here. I am not going to argue with you. Thanks for the info.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> CM...it is obvious from the dewclaw thread that drama is being missed here. I am not going to argue with you. Thanks for the info.


?? My comment on the dewclaw thread was my sad attempt at humor...

I'm not trying to start drama at all. I'm trying to educate - isn't that we are here for?


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I don't have time to dig up the more scientific articles, but this website gives a compilation of info about the topic. Gotta run, but maybe I will have time later to get some more "legit" research! 

I like Lew Olson and this is her website!

Puppy Protein | B-Naturals.Com Newsletter


----------



## patalina (Nov 8, 2011)

Thank you for all of your help! Another question for you guys, what chicken-free foods do you recommend?


----------

